# What goes with lemongrass?



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

I tried out my new mold and ended up shaving off the tops of the bars because they were too tall to fit in my bags. Problem #1 this means I have too much soap for the mold. I used the weight of the oils, lye and milk to find the measurements for the size of the mold. (created a mold that took 16 oz of FO) If i can't add up oil+ lye+ milk and run it through the calculator to create a mold, what should I have done to find the measurements?

Problem #2 I have 72 oz of shavings/cut pieces left over. I would like to drop them into some other EO soap to use them up. What goes with lemon grass?


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I like lavender.


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

Grapefruit & tangerine or clary sage

H X W X L X .38= the oil weight of a recipe. If you use a lot of liquid then it will have a higher volume in the mold. Use inches for your mold measurements. If you know how big you want your bars, you can figure it out with a bit of mathematics juggling- usually playing with the length of the mold. At least that is what I have done to make my own molds


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions. I used a online calculator (which I can not find now) that let you put in the *ounces* and one of the dimensions and you could figure out how big to make the mold.

I do know how to calculate the batch size. What I wanted to do was to calculate the opposite. I want the mold size. 

Needless to say, it did not work. I did calculate the oils, lye and milk.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Or Eucalyptus and Tea Tree


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Eucalyptus  one of my favorite mixes


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

I do a lemongrass/spearmint/eucalyptus that sells like hotcakes.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Caprine Beings said:


> Or Eucalyptus and Tea Tree


That sounds really nice!


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

If you can calculate the batch size, you can calculate the mold size- all you do is solve the equation for one of the other variables. I just helped a friend make her first batch of soap this way- she knew the batch size from the recipe, and knew how wide & tall she wanted her soaps, but not how long she needed to make the mold. The equation still worked.

Sounds like you got some great suggestions for blends!


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Yes, thank you. I poured lavender in the bottom. Dropped in my lemongrass cubes. Poured a layer of Orange Eo (creamcicle) and then more lemongrass cubes.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Ooh, I bet it's wonderful!


----------

